# Naughty Nacho



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

As requested from Jojo thought I would share some new pictures of Nacho and update you all with lil Nacho's progress.

Nacho is turning into a fantastic boy and i'm very pleased with his recall again on walks and his commands. Jumping up is still a problem but I love my welcomes too much to stop him. He continues to be extremely affectionate to anyone he meets which is lovely and cannot get enough cuddles. He is the definition of clingy although is fine when left alone - he gets free reign of the house now! 

The only issue I continue to have is the bloody wild rabbit we have in the garden. From a baby the rabbit has been extremely tame with humans and as I said in previous posts, I know he is teasing Nacho! - Sounds like i'm going mad but he really is a mischievous rabbbit. The rabbit runs around the house and then comes back around to sit about 2metres from me whilst Nacho is stupid enough to think he is still in some far away bush. If Nacho see's him he legs it and there is no stopping him. Sometimes he runs round the back of my house where there are big delivery lorries so it is a worry. Any suggestions to combat this other than getting my fathers shot gun out? - I LOVE rabbits so this will be a last resort but Nacho's safety is starting to worry me!

Here's the pics.....


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awww Nacho boy I love you.

there is a trick my neighbour used for keeping away rabbits...but I don't know if it is ok for dogs, I have done no research, I just know it kept the rabbits away, he put out moth balls around his perimiter...do some research before trying this tho. On the plus side...wild rabbits don't live that long.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I love you too Nacho! Thanks for the update Susie...so lovely to see that Nacho is looking as gorgeous as ever with cute curly paws. There's something different about him...is his nose lighter? x


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Nacho is so lovely! Name totally suits him


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Janev1000 said:


> I love you too Nacho! Thanks for the update Susie...so lovely to see that Nacho is looking as gorgeous as ever with cute curly paws. There's something different about him...is his nose lighter? x


Hi Jane. I'm not sure about his nose. I definitely think he has gone more 'red' in colour. He was very apricot as a puppy. He takes after his daddy now!


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> awww Nacho boy I love you.
> 
> there is a trick my neighbour used for keeping away rabbits...but I don't know if it is ok for dogs, I have done no research, I just know it kept the rabbits away, he put out moth balls around his perimiter...do some research before trying this tho. On the plus side...wild rabbits don't live that long.


Thanks Amanda. Will look into this. Will be difficult to do a perimeter as we have a huggge garden and outside space. However it might work if i put them in the areas I know the rabbit 'hangs out.' It may deter the little beast.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ahh Susie .. I knew Nacho wouldn't let me down .. 

Rabbit chasing .. I have a plan, but it could be tricky .. catch the rabbit and make him a lovely bunny run in the garden .. Nacho & Flopsy Forever Friends .. sorry thats not much help is it lol 

Nacho looks fabulous, his coat is much curlier .. I love curls  and love Nacho xxx

Thanks for posting this update xxx


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Ahh Susie .. I knew Nacho wouldn't let me down ..
> 
> Rabbit chasing .. I have a plan, but it could be tricky .. catch the rabbit and make him a lovely bunny run in the garden .. Nacho & Flopsy Forever Friends .. sorry thats not much help is it lol
> 
> ...


Haha. Glad you enjoyed the pics.

We have green houses too which belong to our business. The gardeners are less than impressed with the little critter too - he has nibbled through some lovely veg! I think a humane trap may need to be researched and purchased. I'll release him in a field a few (hundred) miles away!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

lol dont release Flopsy near my house .. that's all I need my girls playing kiss chase with a wild bunny


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

lady amanda said:


> awww Nacho boy I love you.
> 
> there is a trick my neighbour used for keeping away rabbits...but I don't know if it is ok for dogs, I have done no research, I just know it kept the rabbits away, he put out moth balls around his perimiter...do some research before trying this tho. On the plus side...wild rabbits don't live that long.


Mothballs are extremely dangerous to dogs....sorry lady Amanda , but just had to mention because i read this somewhere the other day, probably a good deterrent though if you havent got dogs though X


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Aahh I LOVE Nacho too... Always been one of my secret favourites 

I agree, he does look curlier... Would love a red boy myself 

xxx


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

I love Nacho, he is just so cute! And in some pictures he looks like he could be Scarlett's twin brother lol


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Lovely update and photos of Nacho. His coat has a great curl now


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

He is gorgeous!


----------

